# 4/12 pitch post and beam shed



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I had the old 2x10's from dormering my house
I used them in my shed (10' wide) without ripping them down
Of course if you can get 2 rafters out of each one that's good

hmmm.....a 2x6 will span ~10', 10' 9" depending upon species
With snow load I think you need more then a 2x5


----------



## johnk (May 1, 2007)

With 2by5`s I`d go 16in oc.If you could get the 2by8s then I`d go 24in oc.This is just my opinion and it is just a shed.It`ll be sturdy.I`m no Holmes on Holmes though,lol.:no:


----------

